# Maggie Your the Best!



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Went to a Canadian Kennel Club dog show and show today and took Maggie with me as they were also having the *Canadian Kennel Club Canine Good* *Neighbor Test*. I was just intending to watch as Maggie tends to get excited around other people and dogs plus I've only been formally training her to heel for 1 week. She settled down nicely after we were there for a bit so I paid the fee and we took the test. :whoo::jumping::first: She passed!!! :whoo::jumping::first: She was brilliant!!! :star: A little wiggly when the judge pet and brushed her but I was still able to easily control her wiggles and she sat again when I asked. I'm so pleased with my little girl.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well done to both of you! You must be delighted


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well done Maggie! Extra treats for you


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fantastic gold stars to you and Maggie!
I wonder if the test you took is the equivalent of the Kennel Club Good Citizen Test - our bronze award is as follows:

Dog must have well fitted collar with a tag with correct info on and a good lead.
Handler must have poo bags.
(if these two requirements are not met then the dog and handler may not take the rest of the test)
Dog must be happy to be greeted by a stranger (judge) and remain under the handlers control during the greeting.
Handler should be able to demonstrate that the dog is happy to be handled (ears, eyes, mouth, paws around tail, legs etc).
Handler must show that they are able to brush their dog without the dog excessively mouthing the brush or struggling.
Walk on lead in the presence of other dogs and people - not looking for perfect heel work, but nice loose lead and no lunging!
Demonstrate good manners at a doorway - ie dog sits and waits while door is opened and the handler goes through first and dog comes through when invited to do so remaining under control and is calm while the door is shut.
Recall to the handler or play with a toy with the handler demonstrating that the dog will release the toy on command and remain under control.
Sit while the collar is removed and replaced.
one minute down or sit stay.

Then the handler has to answer some basic questions on the responsibilities of a good dog owner and how to care for your dog.
All elements of the test have to be passed.

Is it the same?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Well done barb and what a good girl you're Maggie, done your mummy proud


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

It pretty much the same Marzi.

TEST I - Accepting A Friendly Stranger
This test demonstrates the dog's ability to allow a friendly stranger to approach and speak to the handler in a natural, everyday manner.
The evaluator will walk toward the handler and dog and greet the handler by shaking hands and briefly chatting. The dog should remain under control with only gentle verbal or leash assistance, if necessary. The dog should not go to nor jump on the evaluator. It must not exhibit any signs of shyness by hiding behind the handler or by attempting to avoid the evaluator, and must not exhibit any signs of resentment.
TEST 2 - Politely Accepts Petting
This test demonstrates the dog's ability to allow a friendly stranger to pet it while out with its handler. The evaluator will pet the dog on the head and shoulders. The dog may sit or stand quietly beside the handler and may change position, but must not exhibit any signs of resentment or shyness.
TEST 3 - Appearance and Grooming
This practical test demonstrates that the dog will accept being groomed and examined and will permit a stranger to do so. The evaluator inspects the dog, brushes the dog briefly on the back and sides, and lightly examines its ears and front feet. The evaluator then quietly walks behind the handler and dog, returning to face the dog. The dog does not have to hold position, but should not have to be restrained: minor movement is allowed. The handler may assist the evaluator and talk quietly to the dog.
TEST 4-Out For A Walk
This test demonstrates the ability of the dog to walk politely on a loose leash as well as the handler's ability to control the dog. The evaluator will have the handler and dog walk a course, which will include at least one right and left turn and a 180º-degree turn. It is not necessary for the dog to be exactly aligned with the handler or sit when the handler stops. The handler may talk to the dog.
TEST 5 - Walking Through a Crowd
This test demonstrates the dog's ability to walk politely beside the handler in pedestrian traffic while remaining under control at all times. The dog and handler walk through and close to several [at least five] people. Throughout this test the handler may talk to the dog, giving praise and encouragement. The dog must maintain a position close to the handler without becoming unduly stressed or unruly. The dog may show some interest in the strangers but should not go to them.
TEST 6 - Sit/Down On Command and Stay In Place (Long Line)
This test demonstrates the dog's ability to respond to the handler's commands. The handler may take a reasonable amount of time and use more than one command to sit and down the dog. If required, the handler may touch the dog gently to assist it.
Once the dog has responded to both a sit and down command, the handler will decide in which position the dog is going to be left. The handler will then tell the dog to stay, and walk forward & meters (20 ft), before turning around to face the dog, then will return to the dog.
TEST 7 - Come When Called (Long Line)
This test demonstrates the dog's ability to come when called by the handler. The evaluator will stand near the dog, and instruct the handler to position the dog in either a sit, down or stand position. The handler will then leave the dog and go to a distance of 3 meters (8 - 10 ft) before turning and calling the dog. The dog may change position, but must remain in place. The dog should come readily to the handler; the handler may encourage the dog.
TEST 8 - Praise/Interaction
This test demonstrates that the dog can be easily calmed following a play session or praise. After playing with the dog for approximately 10 seconds, the handler then calms the dog. More than one command may be used, but the dog must display controlled behaviour when told to settle by the handler. The evaluator is looking for evidence of a good relationship between the dog and handler.
TEST 9 — Reaction to Passing Dog
This test demonstrates the dog's polite behaviour while in the presence of other dogs and handlers. Two handlers, with their dogs, approach one another from approximately 6 meters (20 ft). They stop, shake hands, briefly chat, and then continue walking for approximately 2 meters (6 ft). The dog should exhibit no more than mild interest in the other dog, and should not cross over to it.
TEST 10 - Reaction To Distractions
This test demonstrates that the dog is confident at all times when faced with common visual and auditory distractions such as the sudden opening or closing of a door, crutches, wheelchairs, baby strollers, joggers, etc.
The dog may express natural interest and curiosity at the distraction, or may startle temporarily, but should not panic or show aggression or fear. One or two barks are permitted but the dog must not continue to bark at the distraction. The handler may encourage and talk to the dog throughout this test.
TEST 11 - Supervised Isolation
This test demonstrates the dog's ability to be left alone with a trusted person other than its handler, while maintaining a calm acceptance of the situation. The handler asks another person to hold the dog, and tells the dog to stay or wait. The handler will leave the area and go to a pro-designated location, out of sight of the dog. The handler will wait 3 minutes until called to return by the assistant evaluator. The dog is not required to stay in a particular position, but should not show excessive stress or nervousness by pulling on the lead or trying to get away. Excessive panting, barking, whining, or seeking attention from the evaluator is not acceptable.
TEST 12 - Walking Through A Door/Gate
This test demonstrates the dog's response to the handler's commands as well as the handler's ability to control the dog in a restricted area while moving ahead of the dog and through a door/gate. The handler may speak quietly to the dog as they approach the door/gate. The handler commands the dog to sit/wait and walks through the door/gate, while instructing the dog to follow calmly and join him. Alternatively, the dog and handler may proceed through the door/gate together, with the dog accompanying the handler on a loose leash. The dog must not go through the door/gate before the handler instructs him to do so.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow that's a big test for a little dog! 
Barb you should pat yourself on the back, the credit is down to you for teaching her to be such a good dog - a great joint effort  :twothumbs::first:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That is an impressive test and contains elements from the silver and gold test as well as the bronze - although not all the elements that are in the silver/gold... 
It is really impressive that Maggie could do all of that in an unfamiliar situation. I think the hardest is the supervised isolation. Mine would find that tough. In the gold test it is unsupervised isolation and I think that might be easier.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Well done Maggie 

That is a tough test


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

:first::star::yo:

You must be so proud Barb and well you should be. That is a tough test and for Maggie to pass it on her first try is amazing. Congratulations.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Well done Miss Maggie Mae! 

Marzi, Poppy meets the first two criteria.....but it's all downhill from there


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone. She does amaze me sometimes. This time was no exception especially as the only practice we have done is just living in everyday situations.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I absolutely think it is amazing and a real testament to how much Miss Maggie wants to please you. She is a very good girl.
Both Kiki and Dot did their bronze KC test at a local horse show, in a field littered with sheep poop and people sitting around the edge with pcinics. They both passed and I was really pleased with them because it was much more of a test than just doing it in a familiar hall which they would have already associated with training.
Inzi who attended a training club from a tiny pup had completed bronze, silver and gold before she was 1. Just as well because now I'm not sure she would bother - she particularly finds long stays boring - she'd rather go and find a ball to play with


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

This test was done outside of the ring among spectators and other dogs and a truck selling hamburgers and fries too. So the walking through a crowd was a real crowd not a staged one.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Barb I'm going to use that test to really ramp up Rufus' training. When he was younger we might have passed an item or two, now not so much.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

So what I learned on Saturday was that as of one year ago, non purebred dogs are able to be shown in Canadian Kennel Club Obedience Shows. I've been bitten by the bug again and it's been about 20 years since I've last shown. Now they have Rally Obedience which looks like more fun than the formal obedience that I used to show in. All I have to do is apply for a Companion Dog Registration Number. After that comes, I think I'll just enter in the fun matches rather than the Shows to keep costs down. But we'll see.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay go you - Rally O is much more fun that Obedience... Maggie would surely love agility too - my dogs are all super enthusiastic when it comes to agility, sadly I only do it for fun on an occasional basis - there just is not the time what with work and ferrying Lizzie around


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Do we have that sort of Rally O stuff in the UK? Not that I could see Obi passing his bronze!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Absolutely you will come across Rally O in the uk - search rally obedience uk.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I've just made some Rally signs, purchased some orange cones and printed off some novice courses so Maggie and I can practice in the back yard.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Wow! Well done Maggie! I think it's great that you did it without planning it rather than practising and rehearsing and getting stressed about it!


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Absolutely you will come across Rally O in the uk - search rally obedience uk.


Cool. Will have a butchers at that!


----------

